# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  مترو إستكهولم : تحفة فنية تحت الارض

## mohamed73

*مترو إستكهولم : تحفة فنية تحت الارض* *عندما نشاهد هذه الصور تعتقد ربما انك تشاهد احد معارض الفن  العالمية ، لكنها في الحقيقة صور لمترو إستكهولم في السويد هذا المترو الذي  تم إفتتاحه عام 1950 وقامت الحكومة السويدية بإعادة ترميم وتطوير هذا  المترو ليصبح على ماهو عليه اليوم ، ويحتوي على 100 محطة 47 محطة تحت الارض  و 53 فوق الارض .*    * * * * * * * * * * * *         **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

مترو روعة شكرا اخي على الصور

----------


## EZEL

واللهي بجد صور رائعة الجمال ..يعطيك الف عافية أخي محمد

----------

